# Day 2 live sailfishing from key largo



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Catching bait now. Winds NE 15 knots


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good luck! hope the weather co operates! Just looked at the forecast, looks like it is going to be sporty! Duval Street is always a viable option!! Looking forward to the reports!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck!! 

MSYellowfin, not to derail, but is the Viking new??


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Mr. Fish: Yes, purchased it last Dec. brought it to Orange Beach Christmas.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck today Capt, looking forward to it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Catching bait now. Winds NE 15 knots


 
At least you ain't freezin' in a tree trying to be quiet like the rest of us Jon!!! Good luck brother!!!:thumbup:


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

20-25 knots...6ft... 70 degrees... Just got the baits out


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

When it all settles down, tell us all the details, i.e. sea anchor needed? how many lines per kite, etc.. To cold up here to do anything but live vicariously thru you today!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a lazy sailfish come eyeball a bait and watched a frigate bird pick it up while the fish was 5 ft from the bait


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would look at it this way Jon. Was the wingspan on the frigate bigger than the sailfish? If so, consider it a trophy frigatebird and something to be proud of


----------



## Dilski (Oct 10, 2007)

Is there a good color change up that way? How far out past the reef?


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

We through the towel in early. Kids not filling so good. Saw 1 sailfish and caught 1 blackfin. Not sure why but fishing is slow down here. They are crushing them in palm beach and Jupiter. Half day tomorrow.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Dilski said:


> Is there a good color change up that way? How far out past the reef?


2 Miles past the reef right now...


----------

